# my celexa is making me nuts



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

what are your experiences with celexa?

i just started mine this past weekend, friday, the very day i receieved the diagnosis. since then, my episodes have been more extreme... at least they became more magnified on the level of perception (i.e. brighter colors, the grey veil thing, etc.)

so far it's helped me with the depression and some of the anxiety though. my psychiatrist told me to stop the medication after hearing my description... but i wonder whether after these past couple of days my judgement can be all that scientific. friday was also the first day i'd learned the word 'depersonalization' at all! obviously i was going to freak out. maybe it wasn't the celexa?

don't know what to do b/c if i quit the celexa, dp + depression can be quite the lethal combination.

j


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

what it did was make my dp/dr worse and completely murdered my emotions so i wouldnt feel depressed. which was worse cause i still had all these negative inhumane feelings that i couldnt handle or explain. no, not good..celexa sucked


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

Celexa on its own didn't do very much for me, but the the combination with Lamitrogine has been very helpful. I do feel a bit manic though.


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

Celexa has helped me to overcome full-blown panic attacks; however, it hasn't helped with the overwhelming thoughts/feelings much at all. Then again, perhaps I have stopped having the full-blown panic attacks because I was adapting more to the symptoms of depersonalization. Either way, it offered little to no relief of the "symptoms" I was hoping it would eliminate.


----------

